# Spikey Person Coming Through



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello all, 

A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.

I have, over many years, had as many disputes with those of a similar political bent as myself ( or who say they are   ) as I have with people on the othersides, so will not always confirm your  suspicions about how I might view things. 

Will have a mooch around and see what's happening amongst the nice folk of USMB if that's ok and then let my cat out of its bag 





Thx for reading and , hopefully , enjoy the ride with me for as long as it lasts


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome to the board, hopefully you take time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines.

Careful when you let that cat out of the bag, it's liable to claw you badly.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


Pardon my Greek... But you sound like a real prick...


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Welcome to the board, hopefully you take time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines.
> 
> Careful when you let that cat out of the bag, it's liable to claw you badly.




Will read the rules and always do , probably should have mentioned that too in the OP. Thx and hello


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Vastator said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Never learned Greek so will take the comment as a Hi and welcome aboard


----------



## Vastator (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


If an OldLady comes along, and offers you cookies... Dont eat the chocolate ones. She puts Ex-Lax in em...


----------



## Vastator (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


Molon Labe!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


A "rabid leftist", good luck with THAT.  Welcome to the boards and prepare to be shredded by conservatives like myself if you choose to post liberal nonsense.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...



"Rabid leftist" eh?  Might wanna make sure you have body armor if you don't have a thick skin around here.  Leftists are a favorite target for the majority of the people on this board, many of whom are Trump supporters. 

And, remember, if you make a valid point, they will respond back to you, not with facts, but name calling and demagoguery.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 12, 2020)

*And, once again a thread in Zone 1 needs to be cleaned of insults.*

*"Zone 1": Clean Debate Zone (CDZ) / Introduce Yourself (Welcome Threads) / The Lounge and Announcements: Civil discourse is the focus here, regardless of topic matter. Constructive criticism and debate is the tone. No insulting, name calling, or putting down other posters. Consider it a lesson in Civics."*


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Vastator said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Brings a whole new meaning to loose women


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


>


Hello to you too


----------



## Zander (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Cheers for the welcome and I accept the challenge. I will aquaint you with my Tory blender soon


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome to the Jungle...
 
_You can have everything you want...
but you better not take it from me..._


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Cheers for the heads up and yes I have thick skin , no need for the body armour. Trump supporters are easy to handle , you just place some rocks around the place and all of a sudden they've gone. It's a learned behaviour going waaay back


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Zander said:


> Welcome.


Thank you Zander. There's a band I know called Zander and the Peace Pirates , some good guitar stuff


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

petro said:


> Welcome to the Jungle...
> View attachment 299887
> _You can have everything you want...
> but you better not take it from me..._


Are loin cloths the order of the day ?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Is not “liberal nonsense” redundant?


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...



It's never redundant friend , it's a histrorical trend going way back. Sure there are peaks and troughs but never an absence imo


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


We will have to wait to experience your thought process.


----------



## August West (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


They`ll scream TDS and then scamper away.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Jungle...
> ...


Actually, good muddin' boots and a Hazmat suit for all the poo flinging.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Let's hope it doesn't come as an anticlimax eh indeependent


----------



## MaryL (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


Well howdy. We need more people with rabies, Rabid  left hander people. Enoch, my dear betrothed, was askin' for more of yall'.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


I guess...
All Democrats “Good”?
All Republicans “Bad”?


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

August West said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Scampering away is fine by me too AW. The wall should prevent them from getting too far away though


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



I didn't want to say just yet but I was actually head hunted for balance


----------



## MaryL (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


The post was not directed to you.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Never in my opinion, all groups have good and bad people in them. What about you ?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


I despise both.
If Trump didn’t run, I would not have voted for President.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I think they are really just players in the pantomime of democracy they put on for us all


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


Wall Street runs the show.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yes it was. Baptism under fire,  this isn't a echo chamber. You are welcome here.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I agree and that's why it's a one party system


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I apologize; I realize I was harsh.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



You don't learn much in an echo chamber so that's a good thing


----------



## deannalw (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...




Let me know if you run across any nice folk here at usmb. 

HA! Just kiddin.

Most everyone here s cool except for the folks that ain't.

Welcome!


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

deannalw said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Cheers for the welcome and humour


----------



## MaryL (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Welcome kid, that was your first test. More to follow.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 12, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Did I pass ?  lol


----------



## MaryL (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> I didn't want to say just yet but I was actually head hunted for balance



Just how large is your equilibrium? Did you have it mounted by a professional taxidermist?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...





Spartacactcus said:


> humour



Canadian or British?


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


It has to be British.  Outside of a few funny people who were part of SCTV in the 1980's, Canada has NO sense of humor.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...



A little advice, Noob. Follow it or Pogo will getcha!  Oh, and welcome.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *And, once again a thread in Zone 1 needs to be cleaned of insults.*
> 
> *"Zone 1": Clean Debate Zone (CDZ) / Introduce Yourself (Welcome Threads) / The Lounge and Announcements: Civil discourse is the focus here, regardless of topic matter. Constructive criticism and debate is the tone. No insulting, name calling, or putting down other posters. Consider it a lesson in Civics."*


So you leave the post accusing me of putting Ex Lax in my cookies?  That's it--I'm going to Canada!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Spartacactus.  I'm not sure anyone is holding their breath to see your cat, but there's certainly plenty of room for you on the bench.  No spitting in the dugout.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > *And, once again a thread in Zone 1 needs to be cleaned of insults.*
> ...


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to say just yet but I was actually head hunted for balance
> ...



It was actually a tongue in cheek joke but my leftist radicalism will maybe offer some balance to the fifty shades of right wing members usually found on these types of boards


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Thx for the feedback anyway. I always aim low anyhow to avoid disappointment


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



Boris Johnsons Britain sadly


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Are they a little up and down ?And thx for the welcome


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


 Thx for the welcome and cake OL. As for the cat, I think Claude Balls might be a little anxious about it getting it's liberty back. No spitting is fine by me too.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Well, first you would have to find a valid point, which is something libtards cannot usually find.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...




Oh I have plenty of valid points for you Admiral ,  the question is whether I have the patience needed to explain them to you so you would understand them


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Let's get out there and start killin' 'em, newbie.  The Trumptards are thick on the ground.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He-he, and the liberal lunatics like YOU are out there as well.  And YOU'RE easy to "kill" because your posts are devoid of any intellect or logic.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Just getting use to the forums format/feeling my around, so sorry for the delay. BTW if you want to kill some Trumpers the easiest way is to just litter the place with plastic bags with the " do not place over head , danger of suffocation " warning removed from them


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 13, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


I believe the plastic bags would kill off the liberal lunatics and dim dems that post on here.  There's not a whole lot of rational thinking going on in their severely brainwashed heads.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well I will let you into a secret bluzman. I find the massive rift in the US between anti or pro Trump to be an interesting phenomenon. I have little to no time for the GOP or Dems tbh and as such watch the battle from a distance with no allegiance to either side. I mean I joke about it because people think you want to be a part of it or on their side but it's deeper than that for me. Having a deeply divided populous only serves to maintain the established status quo which actually favours the 1%. 

I don't take seriosly the all lefties are this and/or all rightists are that junk and think the both sides are being played, again by the 1%

I have some fun along the way watching it and have criticisms , huge criticisms , of both parties both in the US and UK ( my own country )


----------



## Penelope (Jan 13, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## playtime (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Hi Penelope and thx for the welcome


----------



## miketx (Jan 13, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


Hello. I ate some of her ex-lax infested donuts and after I recovered, I couldn't flame anyone for a week! I mean I was banned but like that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


She’s evil...


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 13, 2020)

Now you tell me !!!


----------



## miketx (Jan 13, 2020)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


She's the devil in disguise, oh yes she is...


----------



## playtime (Jan 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



_*froo froo is an elvis fan.............*_


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



I spell it that way from time to time and I'm neither.  It's my way of being a citizen of the world.  Also a cunning linguist.


----------



## miketx (Jan 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Spartacactcus said:
> ...


ur a legind in yur own mind.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I spell it that way from time to time and I'm neither.  It's my way of being a citizen of the world.  Also a cunning linguist.



I consider myself a citizen of the world rather than a national of a certain country. The reference to language , I must admit , has me licked .


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2020)

miketx said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Who'd you steal them from, Mike?  I never gave you any donuts and I never will.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 15, 2020)

playtime said:


>


Thx for the welcome playtime


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Haven't read every page of this thread. I'm guessing you are from England. How do you feel about the Islamic invasion of England?


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...


Welcome to USMB boards, Spartacactus. Hope you enjoy the boards.

I'm looking forward to the pleasure of talkin' atcha!  and 

Just kidding. 

Or am I?


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 18, 2020)

beautress said:


> Welcome to USMB boards, Spartacactus. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the pleasure of talkin' atcha!  and
> 
> ...




Thx for the welcome beautress hopefully you won't feel the need to poke me in the eye ( too often ) and , as for the question ,time will tell . Either way all the best to you today


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 18, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Welcome to the forum. Haven't read every page of this thread. I'm guessing you are from England. How do you feel about the Islamic invasion of England?




Thx for the welcome Scamp. I am from England you are correct. As for the " Islamic invasion ", I haven't seen any fleets of ships landing on the shores where I live with droves of Muslims disembarking from them. My guess would be for people who fear the arrival of some more Muslims in their country is to not support the wars and other actions against their countries by our own that is making them unliveable


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 19, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum. Haven't read every page of this thread. I'm guessing you are from England. How do you feel about the Islamic invasion of England?
> ...



Quick question Spartacactus, you said that you haven't seen fleets of boats on your shores, so my question is do they appear to be taking over, or are they assimilating into the population okay?  Over here, the conservatives would have us believe that Britain is being overrun by Muslims and will soon be switching over to Sharia law.  That particular little gem came around when London elected a Muslim mayor.


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 20, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question Spartacactus, you said that you haven't seen fleets of boats on your shores, so my question is do they appear to be taking over, or are they assimilating into the population okay?  Over here, the conservatives would have us believe that Britain is being overrun by Muslims and will soon be switching over to Sharia law.  That particular little gem came around when London elected a Muslim mayor.



Hello ABS

Interesting subject imo

What I can say is that there is a huge hype from many right wing circles here that the Muslims are " taking over " and I'm not at all surprised to see your comment about that view having some traction in the US. The same people also don't seem to understand that if the West carries on/helping in turning the countries predominantly populated by Muslims into building sites void of the usual benefits of a functioning state then they will be seeing more and more Muslims racking up , not to take over but to escape the horrors we have created for them.

I can tell you that we will have all drowned because the ice caps completely melted through global warming before you will see Sharia law replacing the laws of the land already establisherd here.

Do recently arrived people truly assimilate anywhere in the world ? It's a human issue and I find the assimilation takes place in the subsequent generations. Language and cultural differences tend to see groups arriving in new places sticking together initially . So we can apply that to some of the more recent arrivals be they Muslims or many from the former eastern bloc countries that none of those scare mongers seem to comment about , maybe because they are white and predominantly Christian

Hope that helps a little in your understanding of events here. I would also justl like to add that many on the left , what I would refer to as the middle class left , have completely added fuel to the fire wrt racial/religious tensions so it's not just solely down to the right imo.

I had many arguments with them around 10-15 years ago for trying to stimey the claims and greivances being expressed by the lower white working classes that were being forced into direct competition with newly arrived immigrants wrt employment , housing , healthcare , schooling and so on. I warned that if their legitimate greivances( some were legit , others BS racism) were dismissed and their venting ignored ( worse still it was ridiculed ) that more and more of them would gravitate to a far right political bent , and they have. That is the legacy and that is the reason for Brexit imo

THis piece , written by Albert Meltzer in 1981 kinda outlines what I am referring to but without the criticism of the Left I added into the mix

The effect of immigration



> Having thus encouraged immigration, wearing the financial hat as it were, the capitalist in the capacity of a right-wing politician, dons the political hat and denounces immigration. This has the advantage of setting worker against worker, fuelled by religious and/or racial antipathies which can persist for generations, and have the added bonus of inducing the worker to support the right wing electorally.



Anarchism: Arguments for and against -- by Albert Meltzer


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 21, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...



Good Job !

Gday from Straya ! 

- : )


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 21, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Good Job !
> 
> Gday from Straya !
> 
> - : )



Gday from the UK mate


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A rabid leftist has landed on these shores and is looking forward to hearing watcha all got to say about stuff.
> 
> ...



That's a pessimistic forecast.. We've got a lot of folks who stuck it out here for 6 or 10 years.. You kinda get out of message boards what you put into it..  Welcome..


----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 23, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> That's a pessimistic forecast.. We've got a lot of folks who stuck it out here for 6 or 10 years.. You kinda get out of message boards what you put into it..  Welcome..



Thx for the welcome

I think it's a realistic forecast. Remember everyone of your and my relationships ( and everybody here ) is temporary unless you want to believe in the afterlife.

I disagree that you necessarily get out of boards what you put in tbh. I think they are like life itself , where some people prosper without putting in anywhere near what some others may fall for.

There is also the security of being in the mainstream. This is where , as the name suggests , there is the security of airing views that will not lead others out of their comfort zones and thus not engender the negative responses that are sure to follow including the continuous reporting of posts in search of censorship.

There also unofficial clubs and forum cliques to add into the mix. The divine untouchability of the moderation squad etc etc

 I hope to stay for some years to come but am aware of the above and how it will be a factor in whether that actually happens.

Either way thx for stopping by


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 23, 2020)

Spartacactcus said:


> There is also the security of being in the mainstream. This is where , as the name suggests , there is the security of airing views that will not lead others out of their comfort zones and thus not engender the negative responses that are sure to follow including the continuous reporting of posts in search of censorship.



I don't swim in the main channel.. Can't even see the banks from there... LOL... 

Not a lot of censorship here. We allow flaming in the majority of forums IF IF IF the post contains some "topical value" to the title and topic.. And there are actually very few rules at USMB that even touch "illegal content".. 

But we DO LIKE to have every thread be somewhat unique.. And that means enforcing "topic control" rather than "content control"..  Entire mod staff would probably leave if we EVER had nebulous rules and algorithms and mods with "too much discretion" like the majority of major social media... 

Leading people "out of their comfort zones" to THINK is a noble goal and accomplishment.. If you only lead them to "negative replies" -- it just does not end well... In life or on message boards..


----------

